# Snoeshoes in the thumb



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 2 yr old beagle that has never ran snoeswhow. I have killed 100s of cottontail in front of her I would really like to try some snowshoe hunting in the thumb. Is there any spots left in the thumb that hold some decent amounts of snowshoe. Any ideas where to start or where to go would be very much appreciated. My dog runs really fast and I think she would love going after some snowshoe without going to far from home thanks in advance


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

huston961 said:


> I have a 2 yr old beagle that has never ran snoeswhow. I have killed 100s of cottontail in front of her I would really like to try some snowshoe hunting in the thumb.


 100's of cottontails in 2 years!!! That is a lot of 5 rabbit a day limits!


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

Get Out said:


> 100's of cottontails in 2 years!!! That is a lot of 5 rabbit a day limits!


Well I usually hunt with my wife and I have quite a few friends I hunt with. My buddy also has 2 dogs and we hunt alot. My dogs was running rabbits at 4 1/2 months. I also try to get out 3 or 4 times a week.:coolgleam


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

Like I said that is a lot of limits... I would like to get out with my buddy and his beagles this Friday as i have the day off! However, it is supposed to be a high of 15 which isn't a big deal. but with the freeze thaw freeze thaw we have had ice would tear the dogs feet up to bad. We hunt in the UP and exclusively go after snowshoes.


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah we have been talking bout going to the up but havent had a chance yet we live to bunny hunt. Last year at of our honey holes we got 19 in about 3 1/2 hours it was crazy. This year they bulldozed it now its just farm field :sad:


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

that is a shame... there are a few places that we hunt where the snowshoes are pretty thick... but not that thick!


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah it was great all low laying pines i couldnt beleave how many where there. But I guess theres no money and just having property nomore so they made it all farmland and leveled it. Anytime we went there we always got double digits


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't believe there is snowshoe rabbits in the thumb, not to my knowledge. I used to hunt with my beagle and shot lots of bunnies just the plain ol cottontail.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

huston961 said:


> I have a 2 yr old beagle that has never ran snoeswhow. I have killed 100s of cottontail in front of her


That's astounding!!!


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

The Minden swamp has a small amount of snow shoe hares from what i remember


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

weatherby said:


> The Minden swamp has a small amount of snow shoe hares from what i remember


!!!

but i havent hunted there in atleast 16yrs!!! yotes probably
got into them...dave


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

weatherby said:


> The Minden swamp has a small amount of snow shoe hares from what i remember


I have heard that I think I might try that thanks much I never been there any idea where to start there or park thanks


----------



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Where you coming from ? I live a few miles northeast of there! May be able to give you some direction's.


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm coming from Imlay City area. I really appreciate all the help guys


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I have killed snow shoe in that area, but it was 10 years ago... I wonder how the hunting pressure has been with no snow and white rabbits running around. Could be worth a shot though, I can give you some info, just not sure how well the hunting will be.


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take any info I can get Its worth a try Like I said I've never been there so a starting point would be great thanks


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Few and far between around my parts. We are along the shore line and we seen hundreds of bunnys' back in the day. We did take (1) snowshoe back in the mid 80's. We have not hunted them in the last 20 years since we lost our hunting dog. We see many of those critters bouncing around now but their cottentails.

Good luck..


----------



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

PM sent!


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

Got it thanks alot all of you for the help I really appreciate it and as soon as I get a chance I'll let you guys know how I did 




hunterdau2 said:


> PM sent!


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey huston, you want to get out in attica today? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

